# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Estaciones de Bombeo >  El Artificio de Juanelo

## jasg555

He estado pensando varios días en donde podría ir un tema dedicado a Juanelo Turriano y su Artificio. Y creo que como lo que hacía éste ingenio era subir agua a Toledo con una eficacia desconocida hasta la fecha, éste es el mejor lugar del foro en donde colocarlo. Aunque si los moderadores creen que debería ir en otro lugar, se puede colocar donde crean conveniente.

Me ha extrañado mucho desde el principio que no hubiera un tema dedicado a éste artificio, que por su innovación y su importancia para la ciudad de Toledo, se lo merece.

 Durante muchos años he estado leyendo sobre éste ingenio, para mí sensacional, y que fué poco mantenido por los beneficiarios (la Ciudad de Toledo) hasta su desaparición (de éste y de un segundo ingenio que fabricó Juanelo para no morir de hambre). El interés por él me lo despertó una maqueta que lo imitaba en el Auditorio municipal de la Plaza de Colón de Madrid cuando era mucho más joven.

*Aún así, Juanelo Turriano murió en la miseria y enterrado de caridad, siendo posteriormente cuando más se le ha valorado su gran trabajo. También podía exponerlo yo directamente, pero creo que hay trabajos que lo explican muy bien y mucho mejor, por ejemplo éste:

El 23 de febrero de 1569, en Toledo, se puso en funcionamiento un artificio mecánico capaz de subir al día más de 14.000 litros de agua desde el río Tajo hasta el alcázar de la ciudad. Eran 100 metros de desnivel, una altura que había resultado insalvable para la tecnología de la época, pero Juanelo Turriano lo había conseguido. Cómo lo hizo es, todavía hoy, motivo de debate.


Juanelo Turriano, de nacimiento Giovanni Torriani, nació en el Milanesado en 1501. Poco se conoce poco de su infancia. Su leyenda lo retrata como un pastorcillo de familia humilde dotado con un talento innato para la astronomía. Sin embargo, parece más realista pensar que fue su amigo Giorgio Fondulo, un profesor de la Universidad de Pavía, el que lo inició en dicha ciencia.

Según algunos, Turriano habría comenzando a formarse trabajando en el taller de su padre, del que se desconoce el oficio, pero al que el propio Turriano se refiere como maestro en alguno de sus escritos. Según otros, su padre era sólo un humilde molinero del río Po. En cualquier caso, se da por hecho que Turriano no acudió a la universidad, sino que adquirió la mayor parte de sus conocimientos mediante la práctica y no la teórica. Aunque no por ello era un iletrado analfabeto.

Años más tarde, ingresaría como aprendiz en algún taller de relojería de Cremona, donde, con el tiempo, conseguiría el grado de maestro. Posteriormente, se mudaría a Milán, donde daría sus primeros pasos como inventor de máquinas ingeniosas. Diseñó una potente grúa, una máquina para dragar la laguna de Venecia (auténtico desafío de la ingeniera italiana de la época) y mejoró algunas bombas de agua.

En 1530, Turriano conocería a Carlos V durante su visita a Milán. Francesco II Sforza, duque de la ciudad, quiso obsequiar al emperador, un apasionado de los relojes, con el astrario de Giovanni Dondi, que era considerado una maravilla de la época. Turriano recibió la distinguida misión de volver a ponerlo en marcha, aunque, finalmente, se empeñó en construir uno nuevo. Le llevó más de 20 años de trabajo, pero Carlos V quedó encantando con su obra, por lo que le concedió una pensión vitalicia y le encargó otro planetario: el Cristalino.

Según las descripciones de la época, el nuevo planetario se trataba de una esfera de metal, cubierta por un cristal, en el cual un zodiaco tenía su propio movimiento. En el año 1554, Carlos V lo nombra Relojero Real y Turriano se incorpora al servicio del emperador en Bruselas. Allí conocería, entre otros, a Juan de Herrera, y, años más tarde, acompañaría al emperador a su retiro en Yuste, con el que permanecería, hasta su muerte en 1558, encargándose del mantenimiento de sus relojes.

Tras la muerte del emperador pasó al servicio de su hijo, Felipe II. El nuevo monarca no era tan aficionado a los relojes y autómatas como su padre, pero no quiso prescindir de sus servicios, así que lo nombra Matemático Mayor. El italiano asesora a la Corona en numerosas obras de ingeniería (especialmente, hidráulicas), como las del Canal del Jarama, la presa de Colmenar o del embalse de Tibi. Durante este tiempo, además, diseña las campanas de San Lorenzo del Escorial, construye varios molinos y continúa creando nuevos autómatas, algunos tan conocidos como el misterioso Hombre de palo.

Es en 1565 cuando Turriano se instala definitivamente en Toledo. Para aquel entonces, la ciudad ya no es la capital imperial, pues ya hace unos años desde que Felipe II estableció su Corte en Madrid. En los años en los que lo ha sido, Toledo ha vivido una época de esplendor y expansión demográfica, aunque no ha resuelto su problema de suministro de agua que arrastra.

Durante la época romana, el agua llegaba hasta la ciudad gracias a un acueducto-sifón. Un tipo de acueducto que se valía del uso del principio de los vasos comunicantes para reducir su altura. Para ello, el agua no circulaba a cielo abierto, sino que lo hacía por dentro de una cañería. El acueducto, que tenía menos altura que los puntos que unía, estaba compuesto por un primer tramo descendente, seguido de uno llano y, finalmente, otro ascendente para recuperar el nivel. De no haberse construido el tramo llano, la presión a la que se hubiera visto sometida la tubería hubiera sido mucho mayor.

Una vez en la ciudad, el agua se almacenaba en un sistema de depósitos, del que la Cueva de Hércules parece que formaba parte, y del que la gente se abastecía. Sin embargo, después del abandono que sufrió durante la Edad Media, en el siglo XVI apenas quedaban las ruinas del acueducto. La noria gigante que se había construido en tiempos de la dominación musulmana también había desaparecido. Así que Toledo no tenía otra opción que ahogar su sed con los cántaros de agua que se subían a lomos de burros cada día desde el Tajo. Era un método ineficiente y penoso, los animales tenían que superar un desnivel de casi 100 metros cargados con los cántaros.

Varios habían sido los intentos para modernizar la situación, pero todos sin éxito. Los sistemas de bombas fracasaron por la enorme presión a la que sometían, y que eran incapaces de aguantar, las tuberías. Para reducir la presión, se pensó en un sistema que superara el desnivel por etapas, aunque la idea tampoco funcionó.

No es de extrañar, entonces, que en una de sus primeras visitas a Toledo, Turriano ya recibiera el desafío por parte de Alfonso de Ávalos, Marqués del Vasto de idear un método más eficiente para llevar el agua hasta la ciudad. El proyecto, sin embargo, parece que quedó aparcado hasta el 1565, cuando la ciudad lo contrató a sugerencia de Felipe II. Después de cerrar un acuerdo con los representantes del monarca y de la ciudad, Turriano se puso manos a la obra a trabajar en su artificio. El ingeniero correría con los gastos de la obra y la ciudad le pagaría cuando estuviera acabada y comprobara que funcionaba. 8.000 ducados del rey y una renta de 1.900 de la ciudad para él y sus sucesores.

En sólo cuatro años, el ingenio estaba listo y suministraba a la ciudad unos 14.100 litros al día, un 50% más de lo comprometido. La primera subida de agua fue el 23 de febrero de 1569. Las autoridades de la ciudad pudieron comprobar lo bien que funcionaba, pero, para sorpresa de Turriano, rehusaron pagar arguyendo que puesto que el agua se almacenaba en el Alcázar era para uso exclusivo del palacio real y no para el de la ciudad.

Frustrado y en una situación económica complicada, Turriano propuso a la ciudad la construcción de un segundo artificio. Esta vez sería él el que retendría los derechos de su explotación. La obra se completó en 1581 y, esta vez, al parecer, Turriano sí que cobró. Aunque su calvario no había acabado. El ingeniero no podía hacer frente a los posteriores costes de mantenimiento del ingenio y tuvo que acabar cediendo su control a la ciudad.

El artificio había causado gran sensación. No sólo dentro de España, donde la mayoría de grandes escritores del Siglo de Oro lo mencionan en sus obras, sino también fuera. Hasta entonces sólo se había conseguido subir agua a menos de la mitad de la altura a la que lo hacía la máquina de Juanelo, unos 40 metros, en Augsburgo (Baviera) usando un tornillo de Arquímedes. Pero pese al éxito y el renombre ganado, Turriano moriría en su casa de Toledo casi en la indigencia el 13 de junio de 1585, poco después de haberse visto obligado a ceder su artificio a la ciudad al no poder hacerse cargo de su mantenimiento. Su cuerpo fue enterrado de caridad en el Convento del Carmen.

Las máquinas, sin embargo, continuaron funcionando hasta el 1639, aunque cada vez dando un rendimiento menor. Para entonces, por culpa de la falta de mantenimiento y del robo de piezas, las dos máquinas ya estaban en un muy mal estado. Ese año, la primera fue desmantelada y la segunda se dejó en pie como símbolo de la ciudad. Sin los artificios de Juanelo, la situación volvió a la normalidad y el agua volvió a subir a la ciudad a lomos de sus burros. Con el paso del tiempo, poco quedó del segundo. El pillaje lo acabó reduciendo a ruinas también.

Pero pese al paso de los años y la desaparición física de la maquinaría, la admiración por el artificio no se ha perdido, y la respuesta a la pregunta de cómo funcionaba el Artificio de Juanelo todavía sigue siendo motivo de controversia. Han sido varios los que han intentado encontrar una explicación y varios los modelos propuestos, pero no es una tarea fácil, al no haberse conservado ningún plano o dibujo del artificio. Lo único con lo que han podido contar, los que lo han intentado, ha sido con las descripciones efectuadas por los viajeros y escritores de la época.

El primero en enfrentarse al reto fue el ingeniero de minas Luis de la Escosura y Morrogh en 1888. El ayuntamiento de Toledo le había encargado un estudio sobre el problema de abastecimiento de agua de la ciudad, que en esa época aún seguía sin solución. Escosura aprovechó para interesarse por el antiguo artificio e intentó averiguar cómo funcionaba. Escosura partió de lo que había dejado escrito sobre el artificio Ambrosio de Morales, amigo y humanista de Juanelo. Sin embargo, pronto se dio cuenta era demasiado complicado hacerse una idea de su funcionamiento sólo con esa descripción, por lo que decidió buscar la inspiración en alguna ilustración de algún libro de la época.

Al cabo de un tiempo, Escosura creyó encontrar lo que buscaba en una lámina del ingeniero renacentista italiano Agostino Ramelli en la que muestra el diseño de una máquina para elevar agua. Escosura, sin embargo, hizo pequeñas adaptaciones para que la máquina se ajustara mejor con la descripción de Morales. Cambió los cajones y canales por cazos metálicos y caños, y sustituyó la transmisión original de la lámina por una basada en escalas de Valturio, para hacerla encajar mejor con el fragmento de la descripción de Morales: La suma de [esta invención] es anexar o engoznar unos maderos pequeños en cruz por en medio y por los extremos, de la manera que en Roberto Valturio está una máquina para levantar un hombre en alto.

Estas escalas, accionadas por el giro de una rueda, se moverían de forma alternativa y proporcionarían a los cazos el movimiento de vaivén que la máquina de Ramelli necesitaba para su funcionamiento. Un cazo primero descendería para recoger el agua del cazo anterior para luego ascender y verterla sobre el cazo que le seguía. De esta manera, de cazo en cazo, el agua iría ganando altura. Para completar el modelo, Escosura le agregó otra noria que movería una cadena o correa con vasijas de agua y que sería la que subiría el agua desde el río hasta la primera de las máquinas.

Durante mucho tiempo, la hipótesis postulada por Escosura en su El artificio de Juanelo y el Puente de Julio César fue ampliamente aceptada, hasta que el investigador de la técnica Ladislao Reti, intrigado por la cuestión, decidió investigar más. En seguida, comprobó que existía más descripciones y documentos de la época de que los que Escosura había usado para formular su hipótesis y, en 1967, propuso su propio modelo.

Curiosamente, Reti también se sirvió del mismo libro de Ramelli, Le diverse et artificiose machine, para inspirarse, pero reconoció el artificio de Juanelo en una lámina distinta. También se trataba de una máquina que servía para elevar agua gracias a una noria, pero esta vez lo que se hacía oscilar eran los cazos situados en una torre de manera vertical, no sobre un plano inclinado. Según Reti, este sería el verdadero secreto del artificio. Los cazos, o cucharones, de la torre oscilarían de manera que el agua iría pasando de cazo en cazo a través de un caño o tubo hasta subir al depósito superior, desde el cual los cazos de la siguiente torre se encargarían de seguir elevando el agua.

El artificio también estaría compuesto además por dos ruedas hidráulicas. La primera funcionaría como una noria normal y serviría para superar los primeros 14 metros de desnivel. Mientras que la segunda proporcionaría la fuerza motriz para hacer oscilar los torreones de cazos. Con varios de estos torreones el agua superaba finalmente todo el desnivel.

Unos años depués, el estudioso Nicolás García Tapia corrigió algunas de las imprecisiones de este modelo y propuso un nuevo modelo basado en él. El mayor problema del anterior modelo era que las torres contaban con una única vía de agua, cuando en la mayoría de documentos siempre se habla de dos. Tampoco parecía coincidir la apariencia de las torres con la descripción que dio de ellas un viajero inglés, según la cual los dos lados de la máquina parecían dos pies que alternativamente pisaban el agua, como los hombres que exprimen las uvas en el lagar cuando la vendimia.

Teniendo en mente estos problemas y algunos otros, García Tapia propuso unas modificaciones a la solución de Reti. Las torres de su modelo son, en cierta manera, el resultado de combinar ingeniosamente dos de las de Reti en una sola. De esta manera, las torres tendrían dos vías de agua y una apariencia simétrica, lo que haría que su movimiento bien pudiera recordar al de un hombre saltando alternativamente sobre cada uno de sus pies.

En la actualidad, la de García Tapia es la hipótesis defendida por la Fundación Juanelo Turriano. Sin embargo, tiene, aparentemente, un defecto: no utiliza las escalas de Valturio de las que habla Ambrosio Morales. Según los que apoyan la teoría, tal problema no existe. Por un lado, Morales bien podría haber confundido la disposición de las tablillas que unen los cazos con una de esas escalas, pues la forma es similar, y, además, la descripción de Morales es un tanto ambigua y no permite concluir con total seguridad si bien se refiere simplemente al modo en que estaban encajadas las tablillas unas con otras o si, en efecto, formaban una escala.

Además, la teoría de Reti-García Tapia se vio reforzada con hallazgo y publicación en la Revista de Estudios Extremeños del casi desconocido Itinerario hispánico del Chantre de Évora en 1604 . Un relato en el que un canónigo de Évora cuenta su peregrinación de 30 días por el centro de España y que le lleva a visitar Toledo. Como no podía ser de otra manera, allí visita el artificio del que dice estar formado por varias torretas oscilantes de cazos que subían el agua de forma escalonada. El documento además incluye unos esquemas, que aunque son bastante rudimentarios, son los únicos realizados por alguien que viera el artificio en funcionamiento.*

Fase 1 de la subida:



Fase 2:



La parte más importante de la técnica de subida:



Perfil del ingenio:



 Rudimentario dibujo de alguien que lo vió en directo, el Chantre de Évora:



Modificación mejora de García Tapia:



Fotografía de los restos del edificio que albergaba el ingenio en 1868:



En el lugar donde estuvo el Artificio de Juanelo se construyeron las Turbinas de Vargas, para generar electricidad. Edificación que de derribó en 1999 con bastante polémica:



Bueno, quizás es un poco largo, pero para mí es un tema muy interesante.

----------


## Luján

Verdaderamente ingenioso el atilugio. Lástima que con los CAD y tanta ingeniería no surjan hoy en día ideas tan elegantes y simples.

----------


## ben-amar

Realmente asombroso y, como tantos otros, se sabe de él pero no como era.
¡Aaaahhhh, ingenieros! 
Gracias, Jasg. Un saludo

----------


## ben-amar

Más recientemente, el ingeniero Xavier Jufre ha propuesto un nuevo modelo basado totalmente en escalas de Valturio, en este caso verticales. Las diferentes escalas, situadas sobre un plano inclinado, se moverían de forma alternativa hacia arriba y abajo. De manera que cuando una escala se encuentra desplegada del todo, y sus cazos se encuentran en su posición más alta, vierte su agua sobre la siguiente, que se encuentra su posición más baja al estar casi plegada del todo. De esta manera, el agua iría pasando de escala en escala hasta superar todo el desnivel. Las escalas se plegarían y desplegarían mediante un sistema de transmisión accionado por el movimiento de una noria.

El mecanismo según Xavier Jufre Garcia. Original
PS(i): En el 1998 se firmó un contrato para reconstruirlo.
PS(ii): El príncipe heredero de Japón, Naruhito, visitó sus ruinas un veraniego día del 2008.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.abc.es/hemeroteca/histori...13943615.html#

Hemeroteca > 20/07/2008 > Toledo
Naruhito sació su curiosidad por Juanelo y el embrujo de La Mancha

M. CEBRIÁN/ JULIO GARCÍA. TOLEDO
Actualizado 20/07/2008 - 11:11:57
M. CEBRIÁN/JULIO GARCÍATOLEDO. La visita del príncipe heredero de Japón, Naruhito, sacó a los ciudadanos de Toledo de la astenia veraniega, y es que, pese a que ayer fue uno de los días más calurosos
La visita del príncipe heredero de Japón, Naruhito, sacó a los ciudadanos de Toledo de la astenia veraniega, y es que, pese a que ayer fue uno de los días más calurosos del año, una hilera de coches de seguridad sorprendió a los vecinos toledanos en su paso fugaz por tierras castellano-manchegas, en lo que está siendo su viaje oficial en España con motivo de la celebración de la Exposición Internacional de Zaragoza.
La primera parada de Naruhito tuvo lugar en la sede de la Presidencia regional, en el antiguo Colegio de Doncellas, donde fue recibido por el presidente autonómico, José María Barreda, y su esposa, Clementina Díez de Baldeón, acompañados por otras autoridades locales y autónomicas, como el delegado del Gobierno en Castilla-La Mancha, Máximo Díaz Cano; el alcalde de Toledo, Emiliano García-Page; el consejero de Industria y Sociedad de la Información, José Manuel Díaz-Salazar; la consejera de Cultura, Soledad Herrero; el director del Instituto de Promoción Exterior de Castilla-La Mancha (IPEX), Javier Vega; y el director general de Turismo, Rafael Cabanillas, entre otros.
Allí Naruhito firmó en el Libro de Honor y despachó en una reunión con Barreda, que fue aprovechada por el presidente regional para agasajar al heredero nipón con una serie de presentes. Entre los regalos está una edición numerada en inglés y español del libro anónimo «Los veintiún libros de los ingenios y máquinas de Juanelo Turriano», que es una colección de siete tomos (dos en inglés y cinco tomos en español) y un DVD elaborado por medios gráficos de Castilla-La Mancha sobre «El Artificio de Juanelo» editado en inglés.
Cargado de regalos
Además, recibió una edición especial de «El Quijote» elaborado por Francisco Rico con motivo del IV Centenario de la primera parte, una muestra de los mejores vinos de la región en un estuche de seis botellas, sendos libros de la Ciudad Imperial, «Los Privilegios de Toledo» y «Postales de Toledo» de Luis Alba entregados por el alcalde de la ciudad y, por último, una caja con marionetas para la princesa Aiko.
Aún en la capital toledana, Naruhito visitó el Centro de Operaciones de Energías Renovables de Iberdrola, una instalación desde la cual la empresa controla en tiempo real sus parques eólicos y centrales minihidráulicas en todo el mundo. La ubicación de este centro en Toledo se enmarca en el compromiso de Iberdrola Renovables con el desarrollo de las energías limpias en Castilla-La Mancha, donde ha invertido hasta la fecha 2.000 millones de euros y prevé destinar unos 2.000 millones adicionales hasta el año 2012 al desarrollo de distintas tecnologías, fundamentalmente eólica, termosolar y biomasa, lo que está condicionado a la obtención de los permisos y autorizaciones.
Antes de marcharse de la ciudad, el príncipe nipón asistió al mirador de la Ronda de Juanelo, donde atendió a la explicación del funcionamiento del antiguo artificio hidráulico fabricado Juanelo Turriano, conocido como el relojero de Carlos V, en el que tanto interés mostró Naruhito.
Molinos de viento
Seguidamente el príncipe heredero de Japón se desplazó junto a las autoridades autonómicas hasta la localidad toledana de Consuegra, donde visitó los molinos del Cerro Calderico; la población ciudadrealeña de Alcázar de San Juan, donde pararon para almorzar en las Bodegas Viñasoro, y finalmente, Campo de Criptana, para visitar los molinos de viento y las cuevas de «Las Musas».
En la localidad de Consuegra, en la puerta del molino Rucio y a cuarenta grados de temperatura, fue recibido por el alcalde, Benigno Casas, y miembros de su Corporación. Pasando a su interior Naruhito se mostró vivamente interesado por su maquinaria y funcionamiento, a la vez que depositaba en la tolva un puñado de trigo para la molienda. Acabado el acto, posó de forma distendida junto a los componentes del grupo de teatro «Vitela», que recrearon una estampa molinera, al tiempo que efectuó algunas fotos con su cámara.
En las Bodegas Viñasoro de Alcanzar de San Juan, el príncipe pudo degustar un típico menú manchego. En el brindis agradeció la hospitalidad de los castellano-manchegos, cuya Comunidad ya visitó en 1985, y subrayó la alegría que le causaba volver a la tierra natal de don Quijote, «la tierra del sueño para muchos japoneses». Destacó también que España ha sabido compatibilizar su gran desarrollo con la tradición.
Por su parte, el presidente de Castilla-La Mancha, José María Barreda afirmó, en nombre de los castellano-manchegos, «sentirnos muy honrados» con la visita de Naruhito a esta comunidad autónoma. Destacó que el príncipe heredero de Japón es una «persona culta», especialmente con los temas relacionados con el agua.

----------


## jasg555

Ha habido varios intentos para reconstruirlo. Y sería una atracción de primera magnitud para la ciudad de Toledo.
Además creo que su financiación se podría sufragar con una pequeña entrada que se cobrase.
Pero siempre se topa con el presupuesto:
http://www.abc.es/hemeroteca/histori...io_197498.html

 Ahora bien, el agua del río debería ser más potable...


 PD: Al japo le pusieron de vino y jamón hasta los pelos, ja,ja,ja,ja,ja.

----------


## ben-amar

> Ha habido varios intentos para reconstruirlo. Y sería una atracción de primera magnitud para la ciudad de Toledo.
> Además creo que su financiación se podría sufragar con una pequeña entrada que se cobrase.
> Pero siempre se topa con el presupuesto:
> http://www.abc.es/hemeroteca/histori...io_197498.html
> 
>  Ahora bien, el agua del río debería ser más potable...
> 
> 
>  PD: Al japo le pusieron de vino y jamón hasta los pelos, ja,ja,ja,ja,ja.


Dinero, siempre dinero, sin mirar lo que puede rendir.

Eso que se llevó el hombre

----------

